# Which Engineer Hydrocarbon Ball watch would you own if could only buy one:



## Ballmoose (Sep 12, 2012)

Which Engineer Hydrocarbon Ball watch would you own if you could only purchase *one*: Spacemaster, Spacemaster Glow, Ceramic XV, NEDU or DeepQUEST? Why would you choose the one you did? I know this is a very personal choice. I want to make a good decision and buy the best one I can for a long, life, time purchase.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Despite finding it very uncomfortable and having to sell it, the XV is just a killer watch. I don't feel that the others hold a candle to it in terms of eye appeal. People always noticed it on me.


----------



## tracker1879 (Oct 13, 2012)

Having recently viewed them all, and being very picky, I'd say the DQ, if they improved the bezel, which I found too loose and very cheap and tinny sounding. Appreciate that the bezel does what is required of it, but it put me off. The XV on the other hand was very nice, but a bit too 'bling' for my tastes, feel there should be more brushed SS rather than polished. Suppose being ex military and police I prefer 'understated' watches that only certain people would recognise. I've never been been a fan of ostentatious anything. But everyone's different.


----------



## dmunz (Oct 22, 2009)

What about the Orbital? That would be my choice if I only had one. Of course I really like my GMT I so that might be my choice too! 

FWIW
DLM


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

I've had both Spacemaster models and traded up to the DQ. I've worn an XV for a week, but it would not beat out the DQ. I've owned the Orbital and it is nice, but you better have a bigger than average wrist to handle 54mm wide watch that is 57mm lug-lug (7.5" minimum). Since my feelings about chronographs are know and assuming the NEDU was not a chronograph I would still pick the Deep Quest. True the bezel could be better, but it is the superior Hydrocarbon for the following reasons:

The Ti mono block case is more balanced than any other and sits down on various wrist sizes more than any other Hydrocarbon watch. It is the only one built like this and IMO the most comfortable. 

In over a year of continual use the TI case and bezel do not have a mark on it so I don't see a real need for ceramic insert on it. 

The old style crown guard comes in contact with the hand though out the day and releases. The Deep Quest does not have this and in most cases simpler is better.

Ball went through several cycles to refine the crown operation and feel on the DQ since it was built to be the ultimate diver. I've not found anything better than it regardless of price from any other brand.

Most refined look, deepest rated EHC, intended to be the top 3 hand hydrocarbon watch.


----------



## Ballmoose (Sep 12, 2012)

How is the tritium lighting on the DQ? The DQ "out shines" the Spacemaster Glow? Would the DQ be the best overall Ball Watch? Thank you for your thoughts. I want to make a Goidelic decision. I don't see myself needing, using, a Chronograph, they look nice I guess. Not sure I'd ever dive to 3000 feet either, but want, a watch that will last, easy to read both day and night. Do you like the NEDU, other than the Chronograph, would it be a good choice overall? I don't know anything about the GMT. 5k and under the DQ would be the only watch I'd ever need then?


----------



## Ballmoose (Sep 12, 2012)

For the DQ, Blk dial, or white? Is either better to see at night, in the dark?


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

I would go with the NEDU. It's one bad A$$ watch. It looks like a watch our military would wear. Tough and Rugged.


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony (Feb 22, 2012)

Ballmoose said:


> How is the tritium lighting on the DQ? The DQ "out shines" the Spacemaster Glow? Would the DQ be the best overall Ball Watch? Thank you for your thoughts. I want to make a Goidelic decision. I don't see myself needing, using, a Chronograph, they look nice I guess. Not sure I'd ever dive to 3000 feet either, but want, a watch that will last, easy to read both day and night. Do you like the NEDU, other than the Chronograph, would it be a good choice overall? I don't know anything about the GMT. 5k and under the DQ would be the only watch I'd ever need then?


The rating on the DQ is just under 10k feet. 3000 meters. It has an amazingly thick crystal and is overall a superbly built time piece. Granted the bezel cookd be a touch tighter but that isn't a deal breaker for me. I almost wear the DQ exclusively and also have not one scratch on it. The weight is perfect and the curvature of the lugs fits perfectly around my wrist.


----------



## Submariner-13 (Oct 7, 2012)

I want an XV, bad.


----------



## cameron202105 (May 23, 2012)

The Deepquest I recently had the opportunity to try one on while I was in Vegas I think it's awesome and I personally love the weight !


----------



## Ballmoose (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you for the pictures! Did you see, try on the XV? What do you think of the Tritium lights at night? Thanks!!


----------



## Ballmoose (Sep 12, 2012)

The XV was named watch of the year in Europe. Do you know why? Have you seen their review? Why XV vs. Deep QUEST? Thank you!


----------



## bg002h (Mar 28, 2010)

Boy that's a tough question...First off, I have a blue Spacemaster Glow and I love it. The space theme resonates deeply with me and I love the lume colors. I'm also a chronograph lover deep at heart. The NEDU is the only chrono in the bunch and I think it looks amazing, but, the lume is all business (which makes sense for the type of watch that it is) and just doesn't have the same appeal to me as the Spacemaster. The DQ is IMHO the best looking and has good looking lume. The DQ is a step above the Spacemaster quality wise. 

Never-the-less, I'm in love with my Spacemaster, even if it doesn't have a chronograph. If I could only have one, I'd keep the one on my wrist (until they come out with a Spacemaster Glow Chronograph that is, he he).


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

OK so pictures of everything but the XV and the NEDU:

My Choice the Deep Quest:

(New Style Strap)










EHC Rubber Strap









And Bracelet









Lume









Orbital:


















Spacemaster


















Spacemaster and Orbital group









Spacemaster X-Lume


----------



## verrocchio100 (Feb 11, 2009)

Tough call on this one....for me at least.

I currently own an XV and I have put it through the paces as best as I can.

Froze in ocean saltwater 3 days and held up fine.

10 days out in Mexico fishing offshore, no problem.

High volume trap and skeet shooting with an overunder, no problem.

3 days long range shooting class, 450 rounds of 308 Winnie and 20 rounds of 50BMG, like champ.

Mountain biking in Downieville plus 2 endos and spills, nope.

And 2 days handgun gun class in SoCal, 2K rounds of 45ACP, no biggie.

This is all in the last 7 months I have owned the XV.

Now I figured the handgun test "may" induce added shock to the watch but I was happily surprised nothing happened.

So right now the XV gets my vote: fairly slim lined compared to the rest of the diver EHC lineup. 

Sits low on my wrist and comfortable as all heck on a rubber strap.

Ceramic bezel is the bee's knee's with no scratches to show.

But I was down at Topper last week and I got a soft spot for the NEDU! But like Samanator the chrono just doesn't get me going. Nice features but I don't have any use for them and the added buttons seem to distract a little bit from the overall clean lines.

The bezel is incredible and the HXV design is crazy cool. For comparison on my wrist the difference in height between the XV and NEDU is the height of the bezel on the NEDU. Take away the bezel and the case of the NEDU = the total thickness of the XV.

I'd own the DQ in 2 seconds if I didn't have some puny wrists 

The X-Lume is callin me....but I still wonder about the thickness?!


----------



## darren2how (Jun 25, 2009)

I would say the DeepQuest as it could look just as good as the Rolex Deepsea dweller I turned down months ago.


----------



## sarmajor (Jan 24, 2010)

I think that my signature speaks for me on this matter.


----------



## MountainMike (Jun 16, 2006)

As a materials engineer, I would say the DeepQuest. I'm a titanium fanatic!!!

Cheers,
MountainMike


----------



## iceman64 (Jan 8, 2010)

samanator said:


> I've had both Spacemaster models and traded up to the DQ. I've worn an XV for a week, but it would not beat out the DQ. I've owned the Orbital and it is nice, but you better have a bigger than average wrist to handle 54mm wide watch that is 57mm lug-lug (7.5" minimum). Since my feelings about chronographs are know and assuming the NEDU was not a chronograph I would still pick the Deep Quest. True the bezel could be better, but it is the superior Hydrocarbon for the following reasons:
> 
> The Ti mono block case is more balanced than any other and sits down on various wrist sizes more than any other Hydrocarbon watch. It is the only one built like this and IMO the most comfortable.
> 
> ...


+1 . The Deep Quest is a fantastic watch. Love mine.


----------



## Ballmoose (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you! The pictures are so helpful and this watch is beautiful, must be even more so when you have it on your wrist. How does the lume work at night for you? Plenty bright? what size wrist do you have? Mine is 7 3/8. Do you wear it all the time? Does it scratch easily while wearing or is the bezel pretty tough over all? If you have any more pictures I would love to have them. Thanks again Iceman64. I am going to have this watch. It will last a lifetime and be passed on. Take care. all my best!


----------



## iceman64 (Jan 8, 2010)

sarmajor said:


> I think that my signature speaks for me on this matter.


:-!


----------



## iceman64 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ballmoose said:


> Thank you! The pictures are so helpful and this watch is beautiful, must be even more so when you have it on your wrist. How does the lume work at night for you? Plenty bright? what size wrist do you have? Mine is 7 3/8. Do you wear it all the time? Does it scratch easily while wearing or is the bezel pretty tough over all? If you have any more pictures I would love to have them. Thanks again Iceman64. I am going to have this watch. It will last a lifetime and be passed on. Take care. all my best!


Sure thing, Ballmoose. My wrist is also 7 3/8".


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony (Feb 22, 2012)

iceman64 said:


> +1 . The Deep Quest is a fantastic watch. Love mine.


I love mine as well.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

I like the old Magnate even though it doesn't have a rotating bezel. Seems to be a perfect size for me. 

Sent from my other timekeeping device.


----------



## EJMRD (Nov 29, 2011)

IMO, the DQ was the hands down best choice for me. They are all superb so it's a matter of preference


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Looking that this is a resurrected thread I read what I said about three years ago. I would have to put it as a tie now between the DeepQUEST and the Black(which did not exist back then). If you need a bracelet and a more polished piece then the DQ is your choice. If thinner, lighter and blacker work then the Black is a fantastic package and the lightest of the Men's EHC watches at 108 grams. It also has a fantastic 3D ceramic bezel.


----------



## TigerDore (Jul 18, 2015)

The Airborne. I have it and love. It was down to the Airborne and XV as my finalists, but the thicker SS trim around the numerals on the XV was a deal breaker-otherwise, it would have won me over. Overall, the DeepQUEST is my favorite look, but it is too thick for my taste and slightly wider than I would prefer. If BALL offered a scaled-down DQ, say 41-42mm and under 14mm thick, I would buy it in a heartbeat.


----------

